# need opions about car color



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im considering getting my car painted sometime around when i get my taxes back. i am either going to get it repainted white or go with the color on my friends car. here is a pic of it:









and here is a pic of my car:









if i get it painted the graphite color i am going to get black projectors, black corners, and gunmetal or graphite wheels. my car's windows are titanium..dunno if that matters. just give me your personal opinion...thanks for looking


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

White with a some kind of pearl...either a standard pearl or maybe a blue, red, or a goldish pearl would all look $$$ IMO


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i like your friends color on his car......it looks kinda shady on his car cuz his car is older looking, but it would look better on your car


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

That graphite color would look sweet on your car, especially with that body kit


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if by shady you mean that the paint is lighter in the front and gets draker towards the back, thats just how the sun was shining on the car. its stock paint on a 92 mustang. he got his painted about a year ago...thanks for your comments..keep them coming


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i meant shady as in the paint doesnt do justice on THAT car because of the older look.......just an opinion


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Katana--U have a great idea for your car--A friend of mine wanted me to do the same since I already had Black rims...then I thought going with a Charcoal color and then doing the Black Halos and corners would work real nice....

SO :thumbup: >>>go for it--I would luv to see it...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a really nice "gunmetal" color on the Lexus IS300's. You should check that color out....


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

go with the pewter metallic and get some se-r side skirts. that would look hot.


Ben


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm...thanks for the other idea sean. my friend was all for me having my car the same color as his till i told him i was gonna do it. dont really blame him...so a little variation in color might be nice.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *There is a really nice "gunmetal" color on the Lexus IS300's. You should check that color out.... *


I agree...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey katana.. what side skirts do u have on their or is it jes the front and rear bumper?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its just the front bumper right now


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah a gun metal color would look really good....
But them again I always loved royal blue....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Just decide on that Is gray or have the shop do a Charcoal color for U....this guy I know did that on his Civic-then match the rims in the same color and you'll be good to go....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn Katana, i was gonna paint my car too. I was thinking along the same lines as you. I was also considering a really nice black with homemade stealth corners, black projectors, and black altezzas (keep in mind i have a sentra). I say go for the graphite, it would look tight on your car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

theres alot of body parts id wanna buy before i get it painted though...or i could just use my taxes now and go ahead and get the thing painted....or use it to buy an ass load of other stuff...decisions decisions


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

finish up the body mods first then paint it. it'll save ya money in the long run.


Ben


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was thinking of doing that (buying all the parts first) then painting it when i get the money but I realize i cant look at that stuff in my garage just sitting there. I say save money to do it all at once.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was offered a full paint/bodywork sponsorship for 2004, so it looks like I will only be Cloud White for another year....hmmm, what PPG color do I want?????


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

u could steal my idea...thatd be sweet on your car. or maybe the most expensive paint out there..the color changing chorme allusion


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

naw, I'll pass on that.....

Maybe a dark blue/dark purple candy variation....

Or some kind of silver....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I was offered a full paint/bodywork sponsorship for 2004, so it looks like I will only be Cloud White for another year....hmmm, what PPG color do I want?????  *


OH how I wish >>>>>


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how u get the sponsorship sean?


----------

